# Short LH Surge



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

I am using OPKs to detect LH surge ready for my second natural IUI.  Last month I just did OPK's every 12 hours but this time I decided to do a few extra to try and get an idea of my cycle patterns.  I tested at 8am and it was negative, the same at midday but at 7pm I had a positive.  Stupidly I did another one at midnight and I got a negative.  Does this mean the LH surge only lasted for a maximum of 5 hours?  That seems ever so short.  Does that mean the egg is then released?  I'm very confused.  Any advice gratefully received, shelley


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Shelley try using the fertility monitor. It tells you when to test and shows you the progress day by day so perhaps more helpful.

Good luck x


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you Pixies - I had come to the same conclusion after lots of investigating on the internet.

Good luck with your 2WW - hope it is 3rd time lucky for you.

Shelleysugar x


----------

